# Briggs Stratton dilema. Dies off help pls



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

Newbie here and glad i found this forums. 

I have me a Briggs 5.5hp on my lawn mower and i been having trouble with it. Starts well on first time cold start but then after a while it will just stop running. will be hard to start afterwards and i have to prime it again and and again wait a while to make it run. 

I have looked at the air filter and cleaned, cleaned the carb with cleaner and still do the same thing when its warm. Changed new plug lately and still do the same problem. Took off the filter and used it while mowing and still do the same. I noticed that the RPM would go up and down quite sometimes and engine dies. Took off covers and played with the trottle while it is running, runs strong but when I let it go it will just go dead. 

Any ideas that I need to look at and or change to keep this baby running. I hate to trow it away for I know the engine is still good to keep. 

thank you in advance and I hope its enough info for all you experts out there.

jodgr8one


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

check and make sure you have spark when it dies off. sounds like a coil to me that is giving out.


----------



## mlww (Mar 17, 2005)

How do I indentify if my industrial horizontal b&s is a 16hp?


----------



## mlww (Mar 17, 2005)

*identify*




mlww said:


> How do I indentify if my industrial horizontal b&s is a 16hp?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you can go ahead and ask another question by making a new thread, but to answer you have to have all the #'s off the engine, model, code, type and go to www.briggsandstratton.com and enter them for your owners manual and there you go that should give it to you. it may be a 15.5 or a 16 though.


----------



## mlww (Mar 17, 2005)

Never been on a forum. Don't now how to make a thread. The only numbers I found were on the fan shroud and the shround is not the right one.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ohhh. i doesn't say it anywhere if its on a mower does it.


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

bugman, 

Thank you for the quick reply and good pointer. I will take a look at it again this week-end and will keep post on the progress.

I hate to mow our lawn for 3 hours that should only take me .5 hrs.

Thanx again


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, i'm used to 3 hours with my 3.5 normally till i too had that same problem. when i checked the spark while it shut down. i replaced it and all was well.


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

bugman,
hi, went to spend time on the briggs yesterday when I got home, found that there's spark when its hard to start. Compression seems good for its hard to pull. 

Started at first with no problem, but for just around a min which is a little sooner than I expected .Will start for just about 10 sec's or less and will hard to start again after that. Checked the spark more than 5 times which comes out good for me. 

Carb problems? Is there a way I can adjust? Any sugestions?

thank you again,
jodgr8one


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmmm, you don't have another coil laying around that you know is good do you. because what i've experienced is that when it would do just like your saying. i change to another plug and it would work for a minute and do it again. sometimes it would run for 10 minutes then crap out. then i put another coil on it to make sure and havn't had any more problems. it even had spark out of the old coil. i had rebuilt the carb. checked the valves and the head for warpage and for a bad gasket etc. but it all stopped screwing up after i put a coil on it. used of course. maybe you could find a used on to just try and see if it does better because it certainly don't sound like a fuel problem. even mine would backfire and puff smoke until i replaced the coil.


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

great, 

It does puff smoke at first cold start. 
too bad i got no extra laying around, will just go shop around town for little engine shops. 
thanx again!

jodgr8one


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it was a freak case. it was popping. sounded like a valve. it was not, it was puffing a little smoke so i thought well its five years old and highly used so i better go ahead and get a new diaprham. did that and cleaned it good. helped but not by much, i tried a new plug even and it helped but did the same. i put a used coil on it and it has ran fine for a year now with one of the plugs that i thought it was fouling. if you can a good used one will do fine. maybe a shop will let you try it to see if thats it on a good old one before you buy just to make sure.


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

I have been looking around for new mowers too. Prices are too much..I see one with cruise control. WOW, i dont need that. I hardly ever use cruise Ctrl with my car. 
I just got this one i have from Dad for "free"(can't beat that), thats one reason why i hate to give up on it. So a little time of hunting for a part doesn't hurt. 

cheers!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, no reason to throw em away. my 3.5 i got for 25 bucks almost new. free 12hp I/c noma rider. free murray 8hp rider and well one i bought straight up my 6.0 craftsman pusher for 300 bucks. all briggs and a can't complain. the only trouble i've had yet is a coil for the 3.5. it was showing problems other then the coil but when i replaced it. it worked fine. i also have a spare 3.5 i've rebuilt and am putting a antique carb on but i need a kit for that. that was free. you can as long as it looks the same use a coil sometimes off a 11 or higher hp briggs. matter of fact thats what i got now on the 3.5 a 11hp briggs coil. but ahhh my way of thinking a self propelled and cruise control etc is for lazy or elderly people. i pushed for 5 years on a huge 1 acre worth of grass with that 3.5 almost 2 times a week all the time it got so bad. it was a briggs though.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

clean the carb man, it sounds like the jets are plugged a little
that happened to my 5hpi/c quantum


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

its either that or a coil problem, hense he said he cleaned the carb. hopefully good but if he can find a used good coil to try it won't hurt to try that.


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello again guys.

just wanted to update. on my briggs problem. 
I was at this garden supply/mower shop near me and I had the coil with me. Guy told me to make sure first if that is my problem. So I decided to get air filter, a new plug(denso platinum), another carb cleaner(shop size) and so i installed. Told this guy my problem and he mentioned that quantum engines mostly will get this problem if you careless(he means clean and fresh gas) on what gas you using. 
Went home, took the carb appart,cleaned it well, cleaned the coil with scotch-brite pad(dry). Tested for spark many times and getting myself shocked as well. Prior start I sprayed the carb again well with cleaner. 
It worked for a minutes and dies again. So I guess i need more cleaning. Primmed it, then check if I still have gas, ran it again. I notice that every time I will open the cap on the tank it will run. Question is, does it need to breath the let the fuel flow freely? I inspected the cap and has no tiny hole on it that is plugged at all not like other tanks I have seen. Plus its a orig stratton cap. hmmmmm....Any thoughts?
Again let it ran for a while and trying to let use all the gas that is left to it. I could see the mist of gas going out of the carb while running, and it sucks air well while playing with the throttle. It ran more than 10 mins, more than enough than I expected while I was puffing cancer-sticks. 

next step now is clean the tank this week end. fill up with new fresh gas. Buy me new spring choke return(messed it up for I shortened it thinking its not pulling right), and put the link governor position where it was. 
Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

yes the tank has to be vented


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes man the tank has to be vented. pick you up a cheap vented cap at a ace hardware or small engine shop.


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks guys. I will go try and get me a cap today or tomorrow. Will push it and see how it goes. 
Get the backyard ready for egg-hunting for the kids.
Happy easter week-end to all you guys.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good luck!


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello

Hi guys, just an update. 
I got the briggs running strong than before. Bought me briggs cap exact same one as my old one but i noticed the diaphram on my old of some sort fell off in the tank and I had to empty the tank and clean it out.
But nother problem accured. Gas comes out of the Air cleaner/filter. As in a lot of it drips out of the filter area. This happened when i turned the engine off, notice when pulling the bag out and empty it. Have to wait a while to start again for it is flooded(really flodded). Gas even comes out of the primer.
Any thoughts?

TAI.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

that engine should have a float in it i beleive, might br the float is stuck or is sinking due to it being filled with fuel, try smelling the oil as well, if it has a gas smell, DON'T run the engine like that till you get the carb fixed and the oil changed. but of course it could also be that the primer has a hole in it and well when you prime it it squirts fuel. but it coming out the filter i think its floading out due to the float on it.


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

Carb has float, very simple carb compare to others. Nothing much in it. Float, with a needle. 
Rubber primer is cracked i noticed last time i ran it and when i was priming. That has to be changed I guess. But then, it did come with a hole on it since then on the middle to purge air when priming(i would think)
i am planning to get me a rebuilt kit for the carb and change all the rubbers and seats in it. 

Now, when rebuilding, do I need to change the needle, and the float as well? How may I know if the float is bad, I dont think it has crack on it whne i opened it. Same as the needle, no sign of wear on it as well.

thanks a gain.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah that little hole makes the primer pop out alot easier, as for the seals, YES replace those, the needles, well most likely not if they don't look damaged or worn. if it comes in the kit use em and keep the old ones. now as for the float, you just take that off and shake it and if it sloshes, its bad, if it doesn't but feels rather heavy then its full of fuel. um as for the simplicity of the carb, its most likely a walbro probablly, one of the best carbs to have on it. oh yeah and if the primer has other holes other then what is supposed to be on it, replace that


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

i am not sure if its a wallbro. It is stamped with a briggs logo on it. 

The float is sealed when shut, and I dont think there's fuel in it. It seems like its only meant to float on the fuel. 
I will go and check out rebuilt kit around town and see if I find any so I can work on it this week end if time lets me. 
Thanks a lot sir. 
Will keep posted.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the float controls the fuel that comes in, when fuel comes in it rises up and stops the flow by a little needle of sorts with a rubber tip. some even though they look good or have done fine for years may develope a hole around where its sealed and will fill up and sink and it will run straight fuel. you can take the bowl off when you rebuilding it and take the float off and shake it, if its light in your hand or doesn't slosh its alright, theres a little tiny spring of sorts that controls it basically right there on the carb but sometimes that will need adjusting as well but its testy to do it and should be replaced if bent out of shape, don't push on the float to do it if the floats good or bad. if its a nikki carb, well your probablly better off getting a new walbro to put on it, if it has a nikki carb. make sure by taking the mower with you if you can to a small engine shop etc


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello,
Went to see the float and yes, float was cracked where the needle sits, and its filled with fuel. So that solve my problem. Changed and ran for 5 mins with no hisitation. All i have to see now is the 2 speed control wherein it is just running on high rpm and not idle when the lever on turtle(slow) mode. Would it be the governor linkage not set properly? I know i still have to change that spring asap but then its a special oder from shops i called. 

Now, last week end driving from Homedepot after bought a shower door, found me 3 mowers by the sidewalk, someone I guess cleaning the garage from junk. 

One yard Man with briggs 5hp 6 no bag with parts missing (air filter housing and others), One signature 2000 Elite ultimate 3 in 1 no bag with 5hp briggs a couple of parts missing. May need new pull cord for its not returning. 
Last but not the least, one Ultra by murray pro with 5.5 quantum i/c with pretty lots of controls. All complete except for the quick discharge bag. And seems not much used by looking at it. 
All are self propeled and needs work. Junk? I am about to find out. All motors turns over. 
Wife nagging for I have me a mower that is not working properly and brought me more junk in the garage. LOL. Hello? 

Now, first project is the murray pro ofcourse. Seems nice to have it up and working. 

What am I gonna do with the rest of the motor if I get those working? Built me a pressure washer? You guys think its worth a project? Are there any places out there that I can buy pressure washer w/o the motor and slap my extra one? I have seen washers with briggs rotary engines.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

do what i do, either fix em up and sell em or fix em up and keep em for spare's., oh and yeah the governor may not be set properly, either that or the linkage to its broken or that spring needs replacement. ummm that i/c engine, keep that, that'll probablly be the best of the bunch. oh and check your oil, change it if it smells like gas, any of em too. people these days get a mower and expect em to run right for years. wrong!!! they'll break down or something minor goes wrong or gets hard to start, and sometimes be as simple as a carb rebuild or a plug change to get the engine running good.


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

kewl! So how do ?I set the governor? all the way to the right(clockwise) looking on top of the briggs or counter? I will just go ahead and use the springs on one of the motor.
I went to spend time on the other briggs, one of the quantum runs(just a few secs)when primed so I would say that it needs a carb work. 
the other with missing filter housing has the cord stuck all the way out. So I will put that aside and will get back with it later time. 
Now on the quantum i/c that I really wanted to see run. I tried to start it many times but with no luck.  I got me good spark, still changed the plug with I know it works from the working engine, sprayed the carb well with cleaner, primmed well, put gas in the combustion chamber but still no luck. It would just backfire in the carb when pulled pretty fast, even see combustion come out of it.. Valve stuck? Flywheel key is sheared? I forgot to look if the blade turns when pulling the cord. What else do I need to look at? Oil looks and smells like it should be. I will still change it with synthetic eventually.
How do It post pics? I would like to take pics of the ones I scooped up and share. If member cant then its ok.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah you can post pics. they have to be small though, you can do that in the advanced posting options or direct link em. umm the I/C, it may just very well have a sheared key, if it backfires it may be getting spark or not enough, have you taken the head off??? try looking at it after you do to check it out. umm to set the governor you might should check out the briggs website for help on that or a small engine shop, i'm not sure on a quantum since i only own one and well i use it alot so i can't tear into it. but to check the key you'd have to pop the flywheel off, if it is sheared you can pick a pack of em up very cheap.


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

I was just reading at briggs site. glad to see maintenance links there as well with images. Hmmm....Maybe I will take images on my projects and post them here? To share and future needs?

I/c briggs, plug that was on it was fouled so I change with the one working. there was fuel in it and may need cleaning by looking through the hole. I am afraid the it may need a new gasket if I pop the head off. I am trying to keep the $$$ to the minimal. 
I will find me a puller now that will work for the flywheel or end up buying from briggs.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ummm, i beleive ace hardware sells a puller or you could go and buy a impact puller. which ever but it must be made for that hp engine. should say which hp engines it'll work on, umm the head gasket is most of the time reusable as long as your careful. they aren't that much to buy a new one if needed. but you should pop the head because if it was used quite a bit its probablly in dier need of a head cleaning/ valve cleaning.


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello! 
FYI, I got the Murray Pro self propelled running just yesterday. I decided to play with it for a little time. Went to see the flywheel key and was not sheared at all. So went to pop the head off and walla! Intake valve was stuck open. There goes my answer. Good thing it was not bent at all. Took it out, cleaned it well with cloth. Got stuck due corrosion caused by improper storage i would say.
Kinda hard to start, had to pull 3 times but it runs strong. I may just need to get a new plug for it and clean the carb as well. Now I need to find me a bag for it and will give it a yard break-in. 
BTW, I picked up pressure washer Excell 2300psi for $100. With Briggs vertical 6.0quantum I/C. Works well too. Good deal? ...


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes it was a very good deal on that I/C, see a I/C is built to last and take hell and abuse, warranted even for one year commercially. cast iron bore, heavy duty brass bearings etc. they'll go to hell and back for ya. those i/c's will


----------



## jodgr8one (Mar 17, 2005)

been looking around for a grass catcher for my Ultra by Murray Pro and seems like I cant find it, 2 days now.. I dont think its a regular hook on bag compare to the one I have.
Anyone can help me please? Model # E2155180 rear bag, self propelled? that's all I can provide on the info but this guy i was talking said that he can find that model.


----------

